# What were assumptions made about you?



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

A friend reminded me what they thought of me during sixth grade and under, and apparently they thought I was scary/intimidating. So that made me wonder what else other people assume about others. Creating this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

That I got a small dick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That I got a small dick


Not sure how I should respond to that..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Not sure how I should respond to that..


Lol fr tho. You'd be amazed how many times it's been brought up. As an Asian guy you hear it all the time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol fr tho. You'd be amazed how many times it's been brought up. As an Asian guy you hear it all the time


Ya know.. I'm glad my friends don't ask that stuff. That is, awkward(or I'm just that ace stereotype lol). 
Considering you're commenting I assume it's not correct so, in that strange weird awkward way, good for you I guess?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Ya know.. I'm glad my friends don't ask that stuff. That is, awkward(or I'm just that ace stereotype lol).
> Considering you're commenting I assume it's not correct so, in that strange weird awkward way, good for you I guess?


Nah it's small

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nah it's small


I guess I walked into that correction bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I have been asked multiple times if I'm on roids before tho, all the way back since high school


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I have been asked multiple times if I'm on roids before tho, all the way back since high school


As in steroids? If so I can kind of get that. You said you work out a lot, yeah?
Interesting what people assume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That I got a small dick


sucks for you man, people think my dick is big all the time when it's not


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> sucks for you man, people think my dick is big all the time when it's not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


As I always say, it's good to keep expectations low. When you pull out 3 inches they'll be gald it wasn't just 2

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> As I always say, it's good to keep expectations low. When you pull out 3 inches they'll be gald it wasn't just 2


well my go-to defense is "chicks dig ferraris not lorries baby"


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

Let's just say that certain people tried to frame me for shit way back and tried to smear my image.

*Spoiler*: __ 



if you want details PM me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Let's just say that certain people tried to frame me for shit way back and tried to smear my image.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Similar things have happened to a friend and I(completely separate) I get that. I hope everything is calmer now.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

HollowArrow123 said:


> Proof bro?


Slide in the DMs


----------



## Yamato (Jul 7, 2022)

That I look 5-8 years younger than I actually am  
Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> That I look 5-8 years younger than I actually am
> Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


So if a woman is into you… assume she’s a pedo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2022)

An assumption that had become a popular joke among my friends (in addition to the YOU ARE OLD one which is also an assumption-based) was that I do not smile. And also that I am never down and thus don't cry or feel depressed/actually in a depression. First was more of a joke to "intimidate" newcomers cause it was just fun as it wasn't really a purpose of being rude to people - everyone was always ready to help and had topics to discuss, just those personas you form in communities and joke about. New people don't always understand those are fun times thing. It has become a thing at work later on though... like the assumption that I am serious, but in fact I am just reasonable impolite and don't smile or laugh to unsmiley things and people. Hate the other one about "tired?! you?!".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> A friend reminded me what they thought of me during sixth grade and under, and apparently they thought I was scary/intimidating. So that made me wonder what else other people assume about others. Creating this thread.


it was probably teh demon horns
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Catamount said:


> An assumption that had become a popular joke among my friends (in addition to the YOU ARE OLD one which is also an assumption-based) was that I do not smile. And also that I am never down and thus don't cry or feel depressed/actually in a depression. First was more of a joke to "intimidate" newcomers cause it was just fun as it wasn't really a purpose of being rude to people - everyone was always ready to help and had topics to discuss, just those personas you form in communities and joke about. New people don't always understand those are fun times thing. It has become a thing at work later on though... like the assumption that I am serious, but in fact I am just reasonable impolite and don't smile or laugh to unsmiley things and people. Hate the other one about "tired?! you?!".


Tell them you want to age well… meaning you don’t want to prematurely wrinkle your face like they are. They gonna look busted af but your psychotic need to remain placid faced will benefit you in the end

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2022)

pfft said:


> Tell them you want to age well… meaning you don’t want to prematurely wrinkle your face like they are. They gonna look busted af but your psychotic need to remain placid faced will benefit you in the end


Everybody knows I don't care about that  Grey hair, whatever, all that is not important, but those assumptions usually don't bother people.
I mean I cut off that horrible type that thinks they have to make everyone laugh pretty well, so that nobody bothers me. And then I am reliable so people usually come to understanding cynical humor well and don't doubt the attitude overall.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Everybody knows I don't care about that  Grey hair, whatever, all that is not important, but those assumptions usually don't bother people.
> I mean I cut off that horrible type that thinks they have to make everyone laugh pretty well, so that nobody bothers me. And then I am reliable so people usually come to understanding cynical humor well and don't doubt the attitude overall.



That’s wild everyone cares or should care

I tell people in their 20/s to stop raising their eyebrows for  a lame expression of their face.
Seeing lines already marring their face is disturbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2022)

pfft said:


> That’s wild everyone cares or should care
> 
> I tell people in their 20/s to stop raising their eyebrows for  a lame expression of their face.
> Seeing lines already marring their face is disturbing


I am never aware I have gray hair until the person with the scissors carefully tells me I do 
I mean, you are you regardless. It's your body, so why not feel comfortable with it (don't mistake it for advocating for obesity or dehydration or other unhealthy shit like that). Grey hairs gonna appear, wrinkles gonna become more visible, there will be some fat here and there, there will be some coarse skin, all that. Still me, I don't feel like disliking myself. I hope you don't too


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

People assume i'm not normal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 7, 2022)

The assumption about me was that i was funny.


----------



## Gin (Jul 7, 2022)

that i'm cold and aloof when i'm actually just kinda introverted (in group settings)
that i'm australian (i'm from the uk living in america but i've been asked if i'm australian more often than i've been asked if i'm british)
that i'm a lot younger than i am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2022)

i'm 29 but i regularly get remarks that i look significantly younger like 20 or 21 or even still a teenager lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

people assume i shouldn't be throwing up


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> people assume i shouldn't be throwing up


You throw up ?


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> people assume i shouldn't be throwing up


Depending on the context I could get that, be safe-


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Catamount said:


> I am never aware I have gray hair until the person with the scissors carefully tells me I do
> that. Still me, I don't feel like disliking myself. I hope you don't too



People don’t believe me when I tell them I’ve been getting gray hair since I was pre teen years. 

People assume I’m not nice because I’m very no nonsense irl. In my life I don’t put up with bullshit and have a low tolerance for anyone trying to give me that kind of energy. 

It’s off putting and can make people think I’m a bitch.


But I’m really nice I just need to find a genuine reason to be kind and I’m the first person being kind.

Life is more difficult being this way but if I don’t want to do something no one is going to make me do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

pfft said:


> You throw up ?


Yeah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2022)

pfft said:


> People don’t believe me when I tell them I’ve been getting gray hair since I was pre teen years.
> 
> People assume I’m not nice because I’m very no nonsense irl. In my life I don’t put up with bullshit and have a low tolerance for anyone trying to give me that kind of energy.
> 
> ...


I’ve known you for a really long time. We’ve had some terrible fights, but I can vouch for you that you do have a kind, cool side. Few people are perfect, but if someone has shown me their good side I don’t easily forget it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry if I made it awkward, I just think some people here don’t really understand where you’re coming from.

Anyway, to get back on topic people who meet me irl initially think I’m straight laced and traditional until I open my mouth and destroy that perception.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> Yeah.


I hate it .. when I’m sick.
I force myself to be in pain and feel like shit until I have no choice but to vomit …
When I’m sick 

When I used to drink too 


Kitsune said:


> I’ve known you for a really long time. We’ve had some terrible fights, but I can vouch for you that you do have a kind, cool side. Few people are perfect, but if someone has shown me their good side I don’t easily forget it.


Lol yeah I really can’t explain how blunt I can be. Especially with my family or coworkers. Like a former worker who disliked me and thought I picked on her because I asked her to do her job. She really thought it was me bullying her if I asked her to do something and I walk by hours later and it isn’t done…
She disliked me asking  her to do things in a timely manner I guess. 

Anyways I just found out (I suspected this too) her boyfriend beats the crap out of her. 

She would come in or call in with weird excuses and I told another manager that her stories make me suspect something bad is happening to her.

Anyways so she was nearly killed recently hospitalized etc..
And I reached out told her How awful it is to hear she was choked and beaten so viciously and that I want her to recover.

She was surprised  by any nice words I offered .. because I didn’t hold a grudge or feel the same way as she does about me imo ..

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't think people expected me to be as nervous as I used to be in the past socially. Usually that made me make the situation far worse and awkeard than it should have been lol.

Nowadays I don't really know or pay it that much attention. It's my experience people overestimate their ability to read and understand people anyway.. even aquintances you've known for a long time can be surprisingly dense that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> People don’t believe me when I tell them I’ve been getting gray hair since I was pre teen years.


The process of aging begins at birth, you know   
I have noticed gray hair for the first time somewhere at 24 or something, after people I knew online basically asked me to check if I have any lmao
Some time ago I was looking for a hairdresser I liked by I didn't remember her name, so I described her and added "my age". The chick I was talking to was so confused, she said they have someone who looks like I described but they are "older".  I was lol ok wanna see the birthdate on the ID
Wrinkles are captivating though. The whole life out there, I like faces with stories.


pfft said:


> She was surprised by any nice words I offered .. because I didn’t hold a grudge or feel the same way as she does about me imo ..


That isn't even assumption about you, but you know, that thing that people often judge others based on themselves? It is surprising to rotten ones that someone else can have dignity or simply be coherent in their morals. But then again, she is also abused, so the issue might be more tragic when she just does not expect ANYONE to be helpful or sympathetic.
You might be involved in her situation in her head already, by the way. Weird that someone else knew at work (?) this was happening... I do not know if I would consider that a privacy thing. Not sure what to do either, however.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Anyway, to get back on topic people who meet me irl initially think I’m straight laced and traditional until I open my mouth and destroy that perception.


are you saying people think you're normal until you start acting abnormal?  
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you saying people think you're normal until you start acting abnormal?
> j/k


People think you're abnormal until you start acting normal 
j/k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 8, 2022)

That i got ssj2 when i became majin even though i could already turn ssj2 before the majin power boost lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2022)

a humble brag laced venting incoming

a lot of people, including people close to me, always think i'm rich and has got shitloads of money to spare just because i have my own (modest) place to live and a car, which admittedly is not a common occurence among below 30s here. i'm not, and in this economic climate its truly in my best interests to live (way) below my means, which i'm currently doing rn (to the disdain of those people). 

however, this false perception had lead to people casually asking me to loan them a lot of money and get shit thrown at me for refusing to do so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 11, 2022)

Some people have misconstrued me as rude for asking perfectly reasonable questions like if they are standing in line or not. "Hey, are you in line?" "Oh what how DARE you be rude to me!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 11, 2022)

Everyone assumes I smoke weed because I have dead fish eyes. Being Jamaican doesn't help my defense either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2022)

People assumed I was a Christian.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

People assume i'm indian.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> People assume i'm indian.


I've noticed that. It's a bit strange. 
I hope that assumption doesn't negatively affect you in any way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I've noticed that. It's a bit strange.
> I hope that assumption doesn't negatively affect you in any way.


not really, i think it's pretty funny.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> not really, i think it's pretty funny.


That's good.
Also, I've seen ya around, and just wanted to say I admire your light heartedness. It's neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 12, 2022)

Lived with a lot of this my whole life - guys with really long hair (like 36 inches at its longest) automatically indicates you're into drugs, are unintelligent, have nothing to offer in life/conversation/anything, are a waste, violent, or otherwise associated with some kind of deviant lifestyle. Too white to be seen as native. So I've dealt with being an outcast and keep to myself quite a bit.  A lot of times I don't think I fit in here too well either  IDK it is what it is. I just live my life.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 12, 2022)

Schneider said:


> a humble brag laced venting incoming
> 
> a lot of people, including people close to me, always think i'm rich and has got shitloads of money to spare just because i have my own (modest) place to live and a car, which admittedly is not a common occurence among below 30s here. i'm not, and in this economic climate its truly in my best interests to live (way) below my means, which i'm currently doing rn (to the disdain of those people).
> 
> however, this false perception had lead to people casually asking me to loan them a lot of money and get shit thrown at me for refusing to do so.


Nah you are indeed rich dude. At least compared to me


----------



## Schneider (Jul 12, 2022)

wibisana said:


> you are indeed rich dude


i'd say i'm just comfortable but amen to that anyway


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2022)

Karasu said:


> guys with really long hair (like 36 inches at its longest) automatically indicates you're into drugs, are unintelligent, have nothing to offer in life/conversation/anything, are a waste, violent, or otherwise associated with some kind of deviant lifestyle.


I thought you would go to "listen to metal " from that long hair part but this is bruh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 12, 2022)

Catamount said:


> I thought you would go to "listen to metal " from that long hair part but this is bruh



lol - it's not all like that, but  not unusual. I have people I'm tight with too. Interestingly enough, more often than not I make fast friends with females.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 13, 2022)

pfft said:


> You throw up ?


Yap gets a tennis ball and throws it upwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 14, 2022)

i have no idea what assumptions people make about me anymore :/


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2022)

That I'm an introvert or extrovert.

I just wanna have a massive loud party with my best pal and then chill alone the other day cause I can't stand seeing someone else's mug for too long...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 15, 2022)

That I ever gave a fuck about the assumptions people made about me.


----------



## Vanya (Jul 28, 2022)

People think i am scary

180cm, gym, dark hair and a really pale skin (medical reasons)

People often said i look scary, like some ruffian

I couldnt be more opposite


----------

